# Best Lumens out of 3x XL-M ?



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

What's the best true power you have seen out of a Light with 3 x XL-M led's ?

Here in New Zealand there is a guy selling a light & claming 3800 + Lumens & I just can't see thoughs numbers ?

Bike Lights 1200 + 3800 Lumen Combo! MASSIVE 5000! | Trade Me

I have a Light with 3x XL-M Leds & it sure doesn't have that much power & it's running at 3A.

Thanks


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

muzzanic said:


> What's the best true power you have seen out of a Light with 3 x XL-M led's ?
> 
> Here in New Zealand there is a guy selling a light & claming 3800 + Lumens & I just can't see thoughs numbers ?
> 
> ...


Someone decided that the XML puts out 1200lm. Lots of the sellers spout that claim now... they can just add a few lumens to make them sound better than the competition. 
Note that road shot is crazy/ The dotted middle line goes where.....? And the sky is very bright, i.e. overexposed shot.

See the competitors are arguing about who has the biggest...
NZ Brightest Lite 3600 Lumens ? IS THAT CORRECT??? | Trade Me


You can save a few bucks at DX but you'll need a local charger.

Obviously the fluxient was originally advertised at 3600......


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

muzzanic said:


> What's the best true power you have seen out of a Light with 3 x XL-M led's ?
> 
> Here in New Zealand there is a guy selling a light & claming 3800 + Lumens & I just can't see thoughs numbers ?
> 
> ...


Some of the other "Down under" web sites have had good reviews for the Moon 1500. One reviewer/seller thinks it's more than the stated 1500 lumen. The Fluxient 3xT6 looks good but the beam tint does look a little bluish.


----------



## OpenLight (Oct 17, 2011)

*MyTinySun Sport 2700X*

The MyTinySun Sport 2700X is a 3 XM-L light head running at 14.4V instead of the standard 7.2 and its measured output 1 minute after it is turned on is just over 1,900 Lumens. While it is possible that someone is driving the chips harder than we are that would likely lead to some very high operating temperatures.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The Gemini Olympia has a measured output of 1700 lumens when set at maximum output.
I agree with Josh that somewhere around 1700 - 1900 would be the practical limit. Not only do you risk damage or shortened life at anything higher, but the efficiency starts dropping off rapidly so it will really suck your batteries down quickly.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*3 x XML vs other bike lights beamshots*

Have a looksy at my self contained light post

2 XML lights tested both rated at 2000 lumens (per ANSI testing standards)

One light had 3 x XML T6 and the other had 3 x XML U2

*http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/high-lumen-self-contained-bar-lights-780292.html*


----------



## Torchy (Feb 7, 2011)

According to Cree data sheets, the absolute maximum from an XM-L T6 is 1000 Lumen and 1100 Lumen for an XM-L U2.

The Fluxient 3x T6 looks about 2500 Lumens and the new 3x U2 about 3000 Lumens. The 3x U2 uses a higher current.

Moon X Power 1500 is impressive. It makes the Magicshine MJ-880 (2000 Lumens claimed) look pretty feeble.


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

znomit said:


> Someone decided that the XML puts out 1200lm. Lots of the sellers spout that claim now... they can just add a few lumens to make them sound better than the competition.
> Note that road shot is crazy/ The dotted middle line goes where.....? And the sky is very bright, i.e. overexposed shot.
> 
> See the competitors are arguing about who has the biggest...
> ...


Hey Znomit, 
I recieved an email from a fellow countryman of yours yesterday, Eric from Nightlightning. He tells me he's finished all the R&D on his newest light and it will be on sale soon.
It will be a 3 x XML driven @ 3amps in their existing iBlaast IX housing and I think he said it was going to be called the iBlaast EX. 
I can't imagine they would release this new light if it wasn't going to exceed the performance of the 9 x XPG version which is already brighter than a 7 x XML powered Lupine Betty - I know this because I own 2 iBlaast IX's and my best mate has the above mentioned Lupine product, and just one of my iBlaasts is slightly brighter than his light.
I had custom drivers put in my lights though, so maybe they are a bit brighter than a stock iBlaast IX.
The new XML update will be interesting. Is the 3amp 3 x XML version likely to have more lumens than the 3.6amp 9 x XPG version?


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi

Yes they are an IBlaast EX I have received 2 of them ( got the 1st about 6 weeks ago )

I also have the IBlaast IX

The EX is cheaper because it only has the 1 driver board were as the IX has 3

I think the IX is a better light & I say think because there is not much in it.

So for the same money you could go for the EX & a bigger battery.



OldAusDigger said:


> Hey Znomit,
> I recieved an email from a fellow countryman of yours yesterday, Eric from Nightlightning. He tells me he's finished all the R&D on his newest light and it will be on sale soon.
> It will be a 3 x XML driven @ 3amps in their existing iBlaast IX housing and I think he said it was going to be called the iBlaast EX.
> I can't imagine they would release this new light if it wasn't going to exceed the performance of the 9 x XPG version which is already brighter than a 7 x XML powered Lupine Betty - I know this because I own 2 iBlaast IX's and my best mate has the above mentioned Lupine product, and just one of my iBlaasts is slightly brighter than his light.
> ...


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

muzzanic said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes they are an IBlaast EX I have received 2 of them ( got the 1st about 6 weeks ago )
> 
> ...


Hi Muzzanic.
How do the beams compare between the two. Does the EX throw further?
Any chance you could post some photos - especially beam comparisions?
I really rate their products and have been a customer for many years now. Their engineering is first rate, and the price is right too.
Are they pretty common in NZ, or do people tend to go for the cheaper Chinese stuff?

Cheers,

Digger.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi I wouldn't say they are real common but you do see them around, Alot of people say that it will be there next light for sure.

They are very well made & I like the way they work with lots of different batterys.

I got Eric to make mine so they could run with the 11.1 volt batterys that people I know have left over from old HID lights & they work great.

I will have to go out with the camera & have a real play, at this stage it has only been us playing out on the trail so will need to find a better area to play.

I thought the EX would have more throw but if it has it's not a big jump.

I will have to go out & do some testing that is worth something rather than what we have done so far but for the (what looks like maybe $100 more ) for the IX you won't be getting much extra light.



OldAusDigger said:


> Hi Muzzanic.
> How do the beams compare between the two. Does the EX throw further?
> Any chance you could post some photos - especially beam comparisions?
> I really rate their products and have been a customer for many years now. Their engineering is first rate, and the price is right too.
> ...


----------



## batvette (Dec 10, 2006)

This stuff is pretty much pointless to ponder since it really does take some expensive equipment to measure this and you have to know how to use it. 
For the most part a simple current measurement is all us end users have to go on, and knowing what bin the emitters are. 
I have the DRY 3x xm-l in cool white with the 3 way operation, that was the one they advertised as running pretty much "full throttle" in high mode. (and thus advised no extended operation, though moving at 10-15 mph I've had no problems-but I did break it about the 5th time I dropped it on concrete, easily fixed)
It runs at 3 amps, wild guess is about pretty damn bright lumens. Meaning I could say 1800 or 3600, have no way of knowing. 
I tell my friends 2500.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

batvette said:


> This stuff is pretty much pointless to ponder since it really does take some expensive equipment to measure this and you have to know how to use it.
> For the most part a simple current measurement is all us end users have to go on, and knowing what bin the emitters are.
> I have the DRY 3x xm-l in cool white with the 3 way operation, that was the one they advertised as running pretty much "full throttle" in high mode. (and thus advised no extended operation, though moving at 10-15 mph I've had no problems-but I did break it about the 5th time I dropped it on concrete, easily fixed)
> It runs at 3 amps, wild guess is about pretty damn bright lumens. Meaning I could say 1800 or 3600, have no way of knowing.
> I tell my friends 2500.


What it looks like on the trail is the best test IMO,

Sure how much power it uses is an issue but I will take what ever battery I need to get the light that I wan't even if that does seem to be less than some others.


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

the 3xU2 at most can give it 9A current , so I think 3A for 3xU2 current is so low, so can not get very good bright


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

the 3xU2 at most can give it 9A current , so I think 3A for 3xU2 current is so low, so can not get very good bright


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

muzzanic said:


> What's the best true power you have seen out of a Light with 3 x XL-M led's ?
> 
> Here in New Zealand there is a guy selling a light & claming 3800 + Lumens & I just can't see thoughs numbers ?
> 
> ...


the 3xU2 at most can give it 9A current , so I think 3A for 3xU2 current is so low, so can not get very good bright


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

*how to choice a good bright and good qualitity bicycle light*

who can give me some suggest?


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

Action LED Lights said:


> The Gemini Olympia has a measured output of 1700 lumens when set at maximum output.
> I agree with Josh that somewhere around 1700 - 1900 would be the practical limit. Not only do you risk damage or shortened life at anything higher, but the efficiency starts dropping off rapidly so it will really suck your batteries down quickly.


As I know earch U2 can arrive 1000 lumens, so 3 x U2, I think arrive 3000 lumens is right .


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

this is I take for my Fluxient 3xU2 , A friend sent it to me as gift two month ago, is there any frind can tell me it is how much lumens?


----------



## h79 (Jun 27, 2012)

You all might have a look at these test results. It's not possible to reach more then 3000 Lumens with three XM-L LEDs.

Results: Testing XM-L, MC-E, SST-50, and XP-G emitters **Updated** | BudgetLightForum.com


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

h79 said:


> You all might have a look at these test results. It's not possible to reach more then 3000 Lumens with three XM-L LEDs.
> 
> Results: Testing XM-L, MC-E, SST-50, and XP-G emitters **Updated** | BudgetLightForum.com


just now I have a look of the test report, it looks professional, thanks my friend.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

h79 said:


> You all might have a look at these test results. It's not possible to reach more then 3000 Lumens with three XM-L LEDs.
> 
> Results: Testing XM-L, MC-E, SST-50, and XP-G emitters **Updated** | BudgetLightForum.com


Yep, so basically you might get ( if you're lucky ) 700-750 lumen per emitter @ 3A ea..

In my opinion the optics is the real key. If you can harness that high output into a highly functional beam pattern so that it enhances your night vision to the max than you have succeeded. While I'm not sure anyone has created the perfect bike light yet there are some companies that have come close.


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yep, so basically you might get ( if you're lucky ) 700-750 lumen per emitter @ 3A ea..
> 
> In my opinion the optics is the real key. If you can harness that high output into a highly functional beam pattern so that it enhances your night vision to the max than you have succeeded. While I'm not sure anyone has created the perfect bike light yet there are some companies that have come close.


Hi Mr.Cat man, Nice to meet you, I compare it with MJ880, I think if MJ880 is ture 2000 lumens , my Flxuient 3xU2will be 4000 lumens+. but I am same as your View, Fluxient can not more than 3000lumens, because earch U2 is 1000 lumens MAX output, not matter give it how many current.
have a look of my compare photo: 
Fluxient 3xU2 at 100% bright mode









MJ880 at 100% bright mode


----------

